# Mixed up my Viagra and laxatives.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Made me crap in bed.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

This is a shit joke :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Ahh...thats where i'm going wrong! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Thats better


----------

